# Best lock for bikes on car rack?



## duffin (Jul 25, 2011)

Posting in tool forum because I don't know where to post this question on locks.

I know that no lock or cable is impervious, but what do I do when I have a load of bikes on my Thule T2 and want/need to go into a restaurant for a while to feed the crew?

Cables are like butter to professional thieves. U-locks can be penetrated with small car power jacks and freon.

What about the Avenir Parts and Accessories - Avenir R-mor Plate Lock?

Any other suggestions?


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

I place a kryptonite cable thorough the wheels/frame and put the u lock in the area where the T2 folds. Hope that makes sense. The area in red.


----------



## duffin (Jul 25, 2011)

I am told the cable can be cut like butter.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeah...cables are pretty easy to cut through. Obviously bolt cutters will do it in one cut but even a sharp pair of sidecutters will do it in a couple tries (brake/shift cable/housing cutters work even quicker). Those are more popular just because they can be pocketed and hidden easily. What I've always done was still locked my bikes in my truck (I have a completely different rack system so I've no help there) and just made sure that wherever I ate I could sit where I can see the bikes easily. Park so the bikes are visible from the building and visible to other people and see if you can get a seat near the closest window.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Another thought as I clicked on the OP's link...go to a hardware store and get a length of chain that will wrap through everything you need (not too thick but not a wimpy little chain) then go to your LBS and get some scrap tubes to put the chain through to protect your bikes. It'll be heavy and bulky...but it'll cost much less than having your bikes stolen.


----------



## duffin (Jul 25, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Yeah...cables are pretty easy to cut through. Obviously bolt cutters will do it in one cut but even a sharp pair of sidecutters will do it in a couple tries (brake/shift cable/housing cutters work even quicker). Those are more popular just because they can be pocketed and hidden easily. What I've always done was still locked my bikes in my truck (I have a completely different rack system so I've no help there) and just made sure that wherever I ate I could sit where I can see the bikes easily. Park so the bikes are visible from the building and visible to other people and see if you can get a seat near the closest window.


I have four kids and wife. Too hard to keep be with kids in restaurant and watch bikes through window. That is why I think that Avenir R-mor Plate Lock(3ft) for $17 each is the solution since it can be strung/locked together to make it longer may be the trick.

I don't think the R-mor plate can be cut or gotten through it a jack. Looking for other opinions.


----------



## 06CVPI (Oct 22, 2010)

Hate to say this but locks are only to keep the honest person from taking your bikes. If the thieves really want your bike, they will take it no matter what locks you have.


----------



## duffin (Jul 25, 2011)

06CVPI said:


> Hate to say this but locks are only to keep the honest person from taking your bikes. If the thieves really want your bike, they will take it no matter what locks you have.


Agree - but I want to reduce the chance to only the BEST thieves. 

Increase my percentages if I can turn away the average thieving crew with the right lock setup. The best thieves will of course get the bike.


----------



## 06CVPI (Oct 22, 2010)

Best locks are out of sight out of mind. If you can throw the bikes inside the car and cover them with a blanket is your best bet. But I know its not the best or feasible way for those who drives a sub-compact. What I use is multiple U locks combine with a towing chain wrapped with inner tube for paint protection. 

Honestly I can't recommend anything worthwhile since if they really want your bike they will get it. I had 2 bikes taken from me. Thieves were so smart they even took my roof rack along with the locks and bikes. :banghead:


----------



## jrastories (Aug 2, 2008)

I always go with the more the better approach when locking my bike up. Defenitly use the thule locks along with the plate lock and a cable lock would be your best bet. that way you spend 5 minuits locking your bikes up then the theives would have to spend 10 min to take them. 

As well as Park in the most obvious spot right in the sight of everybody. 

From working in a shop I have not herd to many stories about people having their bikes stolen from a car in a parking lot, it is more they were stolen from the garage, that is why I still lock my bikes all together with 30' kryptonite cable in my garage.


----------



## bee (Apr 7, 2008)

I prefer a more easily seen cable lock. That way it deters the opportunistic thieves that are just looking to steal an unsecured bike.


----------



## duffin (Jul 25, 2011)

*Final Solution*

Here is what I settled on:

*1) LONG CABLE - 9/1" Flex Weave* (runs from hitch through each bike frame and wheel)
9/16in x 5ft Flexweave Cable w/strap | Flexweave Cables
https://www.flexweavecables.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/kbl141_950.jpg

*2) ONGUARD 5010C - U-LOCK COMBO* (for each bike)
Amazon.com: On Guard Bulldog Series U-Locks: Sports & Outdoors


----------

